# Zero Clearance Insert for 10" Contractor Saw



## TheLt (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a Craftsman Contractor table saw, model # 315.228310, and I'm looking for someone that can lead me through making a zero clearance insert. All the ones I've seen are not compatible with my table. The standard insert is about a quarter inch thick and not conducive to making one. Anyone got any ideas?

Also, if anyone has plans or has built an outfeed table for this saw, I'd like to see it.

Thanks


----------



## AbleDog (Dec 31, 2008)

You might use 1/4 inch tempered masonite or 1/4 inch plywood. In either case you could put a 1X2 stiffener on the underside either glued or attached with countersunk screws from the top (or both). 

Or maybe 1/2 MDF with the under edge routed to 1/4 inch.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are several threads here on this forum*

Here's one I started you may find useful:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/make-zero-clearance-throat-plate-insert-10147/ :thumbsup: bill

You can search zero clearance throat plate for others.


----------



## JerryO (Jul 26, 2010)

I used 1/2" MDF to make mine. Make more than one you will need extras for dadoo cuts too.


----------

